# Please help rehome our cat - Kent / London



## jayykayy (Feb 13, 2012)

Although it makes me very sad to ask, I hope someone can help us to find a new home for our cat, Molly.

She is nine years old and we have had her since she was one (we got her from a shelter after she was rescued from a house with 140 cats!)

We love having her but unfortunately our 15 month old son is allergic to her and we have been unable to manage his allergies, so we need to find her a new home. She is very loving and will always sit on our laps in the evening, but is happy to be independent during the day. She is good with children and has an excellent nature - an all-round fantastic cat! She's also healthy, neutered and up to date with vaccinations.

She has been an only cat since her sister went missing around five years ago and I think she would prefer to stay that way, but I'm sure she would get used to living with another cat as long as it wasn't a big bossy one (she is very small!) She was a house cat for many years but now will venture a few feet into the garden on warm days - she's definitely not an 'out all night' cat.

We live in Orpington so a Kent / London house would be ideal, but we would be happy to take her further to the right home.

Can anybody please help?


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Oh she is adorable, and the fact that she is used to living with young children will count in her favour for many families. Have you posted her on other sites such as Purrsinourhearts?
Also.....I know a lot of people are totally against Gumtree, but I have 2 cats of my own that I took on through there and several of my friends have done the same thing. As long as you are careful and meet the prospective owners, ask a lot of questions and even do a home check, then I think it is worth a try.


----------



## jayykayy (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks for the advice - I have put this on catchat, and will try Purrsinourhearts now!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

jayykayy said:


> Thanks for the advice - I have put this on catchat, and will try Purrsinourhearts now!


Do give Gumtree a try, can't hurt to put an ad there and see who comes along can it?
I will give you another example....a friend of mine had to re-home a cat that her ex dumped on her and could not get on with her dog. She posted here, there and everywhere with no result. Ad in Gumtree got a call from a lovely local couple who have proved to be the perfect new home and send regular updates.


----------

